# Can you help me to find an agility class near me?



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

I live in El Paso, Tx and I want to get my dogs into agility. At least my male. He has always shown an aptitude for it I think. He is able to turn on a dime at great speeds and can jump over the moon lol. I've seen him jump over and over 10ft+ from a stand still (long jump not high jump) even though I see it all the time it still amazes me lol. He is really dexterous and smart. I think with proper training and guidance he could win things. Maybe not at a really high level (although I would love to think he could lol) because I know that a lot of times people think their dogs are the best and they just aren't. I still think it would be a really fun and healthy bonding activity to do with him.
Thanks.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

A quick Google search yielded this..
http://www.rgodc.org/


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

That place looks amazing except for the fact that it is so hard to get into.


----------

